# Tivo source code



## zardoz007 (Dec 31, 2005)

While doing a search I came across Tivo.com's page with links to their kernel mods, documentation and gpl info.

http://www.tivo.com/linux .

Just curious, but could a Tivo drive be built from these files?


----------



## willardcpa (Feb 23, 2001)

Probably, but doing so would probably make as much sense as using the parts from AutoZone to build your own Ford car.


----------



## the new guy (Oct 29, 2004)

Not likely, as the TiVo software itself is not open source. Just the kernel and the contents of a couple of folders (kernel modules, drivers).

Tim


----------

